# Possible Dwarfism



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

I took my little boy back to the vet for his second check up and shots. From my previous posts some may know he was a rescue in a severely emaciated condition and at ten weeks weighed 5.5lbs. He has put on weight over the past 2 weeks and is now 7.7lbs at 12 weeks. The vet suggested to me that he had never seen such a small gsd and thinks he may have dwarfism. I have no clue about this condition. If anybody has any clues for me to look at or past experience with this I would love to hear from you. Should I get a second opinion, as my current vet wants to wait a month and see if it was purely malnutrition stunting his growth. 
Thank you to those whom helped with the nutrition advice, it is working as he is eating well now!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I hope this link works, there are several threads on dwarfism for you to learn a bit more about it.Search pedigreedatabase.com with google search - German shepherd dog
Here is another one, I don't think the poster is active on that board any longer, but it may have some links that will help:http://www.germanshepherdworld.net/home/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=7477&hilit=dwarfism


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I hope this link works, there are several threads on dwarfism for you to learn a bit more about it.Search pedigreedatabase.com with google search - German shepherd dog
> Here is another one, I don't think the poster is active on that board any longer, but it may have some links that will help:German Shepherd World - View topic - DWARF GSD


Many thanks for that.


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

I have posted some pics if anyone has some more ifo to share with me or knows of anyone I can maybe contact. His weight is 3.5kgs and is 12 inches from shoulder to floor.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dwarf German Shepherd (GSD) | Facebook
Contact this person's page, maybe they can point you further?
Such a little cutie!


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I have had a similar experience, feel free to PM me!  Good Luck!


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

He's a cutie! I know this is going to sound awful, as I know nothing about this condition and any possible adverse health issue it may cause...but how cute to have a mini-gsd! It would be like having a puppy all the time, but without all the awful puppy "stuff" once he gets older. Just saying. 

Thank goodness he has you to give him the love and care he deserves! Kudos to you!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Before you go that route, are you even sure he is a purebred GSD? You got him from a rescue and you have one post asking if he looks like a purebred. Maybe the father was a much smaller dog.

Is there a genetic test that can be run to determine dwarfism? He looks proportional. Do dwarf puppies look proportional?


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies all.

emsoskar, he really is just the cutest thing ... The related health risks are my greatest worry at the moment.

shanonrae, I have sent you a pm

onyx'girl... thanks for that, I have joined the facebook page.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Never mind. Answered my own question. Yes, Pituitary dwarfs are proportional.

Pituitary Dwarfism in the German Shepherd Dog


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I would definitely have the tests done on your puppy....he would concern me also.
From what I've read....many Dwarfs can live a normal life expectancy.

There was a breeder (well known) on another forum, who had a Dwarf. She kept him and he is doing fine....happy & healthy.
Best wishes,


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Also, since you rescued, are you sure he's 12 weeks old? He looks the perfect size for an 8 week old.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd say you have a much higher chance of him being mixed with something smaller than him being a purebred dwarf GSD.


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

He was found on an abandoned property with other pups (they were much bigger than him), the mother is pure GSD and the other male on the property was all GSD. Of course I cant be 100% sure, but I really dont think he is a mix.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

He's adorable! You'll have to let us know what information you find out from any tests you have done. 

I suppose it's possible that there were two sires of the litter and he was the only one from the smaller sire...


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

I would wait before I did any tests. He is still young and could have been the runt of the litter. He may or may not grow to make up for it. Since he was the smallest he would have had to fight for every last morsel he got. I don't know how expensive or invasive the tests are but unless there is really something you can do right now, other than feed him well and take good care of him, what would it hurt to wait?

What ever you do, good luck with him. He is so cute!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Are tests being recommended? If so, what would the tests show and what would the treatment options be? Unless the pup had any obvious health problems, I would be inclined to not do testing.

I admit I don't know about dwarfism in shepherds, or any dogs for that matter. I am familiar with some types of dwarfism in humans. My son has achondroplasia. I have had the opportunity to sit in on discussions with world renowned dwarfism specialists. I recall one surgeon saying, "I tend to not do tests, when I don't know what to do with the results. If there are no symptoms, I do nothing."

I don't know how many different types of dwarfism there are in dogs. There are over 200 in humans. If your pup did have pituitary dwarfism, rather than a skeletal dysplasia, would you consider GH? I wouldn't. If his only problem is being small, I don't see that as being a problem. If there are known complications that can arise and if those can be tested for and treated, then I can understand.

Sorry I don't have anything more helpful to add. I can only say that your pup is adorable. My son thinks so too. He sad the pup would make a great lap dog, whereupon his sister said, "So would you." Yeah - that's how it goes around here. Teenagers!


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi all, Just wanted to update on our situation. We went to the vet last night and things are looking more positive. He went from 3.5 to 6kg in a week and 2days, and the vet noticed he looked more solid and muscle is developing. The vet is still not convinced this is purely a malnourished runt issue. We are due back in 3 weeks and I have to monitor his weight and height on a weekly basis. If he is not continuing to put on weight and grow, we have decided to start with the testing. Here is a pic of my little man!








[/IMG]


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

He is simply gorgeous, hope he continues to improve!


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

:wub: He is a doll!!

It looks like your puppy has made some pretty big improvements already. 
He came from a bad situation where not only would he have been emaciated but he would have had parasites both internal and external, 
these also take a lot away from a puppy. If it was me I would give him more time before testing for dwarfism.

Its amazing what malnutrition will do. Just to show you an example; I picked up a very sick and starving kitten I estimated to be 3 weeks old at the time
a month latter and in considerable better health she still only looked like a 4 week old kitten.

This is Maisey a day after I found her. Weighing 9 oz after several feedings









A month latter and still only 24 oz









And another 4 to 5 weeks later in her forever home with my sister


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

OH wow marshmsllows! That is amazing, the improvement in those pictures is just heartwarming. Thank you so much for sharing those pics with me. Such a lovely kitty!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I had a foster who had persistent right aortic arch and had the surgery to correct it. He was 8 weeks old and was tiny. The vet said his growth would be stunted because of his early problems with malnourishment (due to the PRAA and MegaE) but he grew to be a very healthy 80 pounds! 

What are you feeding the pup? I would work hard to boost his immune system and feed him a homemade or raw diet.


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

BowWowMeow said:


> I had a foster who had persistent right aortic arch and had the surgery to correct it. He was 8 weeks old and was tiny. The vet said his growth would be stunted because of his early problems with malnourishment (due to the PRAA and MegaE) but he grew to be a very healthy 80 pounds!
> 
> What are you feeding the pup? I would work hard to boost his immune system and feed him a homemade or raw diet.


That is very encouraging to hear! I am feeding him Iams large breed puppy (thats what the rescue center put him on), I mix in some cooked hamburger as well. 

If you could suggest a homemade diet that you may have used that would be great.


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

Thank you, and your welcome 

Keep us posted on you boy's progress. I think with all the love and care you are giving him he is going to be fine.


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

I have some fantastic news! We went for our vet check and..... YAY.... my boy has been given the all clear! NO dwarfisim. He is now 11kg and is getting nice and tall. Also NO heart murmur and his breathing is normal. I can finally get a full nights sleep.

A pic of me and zoo playing.... um well, trying to teach bite inhabition! 









Playing with them ears... He is not impressed!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Great news about your boy, and a very handsome boy he is at that.


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Great news about your boy, and a very handsome boy he is at that.


Thanks...I think he is rather cute :wub: I am actually wondering if he is going to have a rather long coat! But with all the parasites he has had, it is darn impossible to tell what his coat will turn out to be, he is rather wooly to say the least!


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

That's great news, He looks wonderful :wub:
It's amazing what a little time, love and food will do


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He does look wonderful! Very handsome pup


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats great that you found out that he doesn't have dwarfism.

I was going to post that my current GSD weighed about 5 lbs when I brought her home at 8 weeks from the breeder. And now she probably weighs around 65 lbs and she is 21 months old.

Here are a few pictures....

About 8 weeks old...



















4 months....










At 6 months,










at 21 months










So...basically, she started off very small and has grown up to be a normal sized GSD.


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys.. I will be sure to pass them on to his royal cuteness! 

Pattycakes, she is just sooooo beautiful. I see she was also very fluffy.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL, Thanks! And your puppy is absolutely adorable. I love his ears!


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

Pattycakes said:


> LOL, Thanks! And your puppy is absolutely adorable. I love his ears!


They are actually very floppy! I pick them up so he does not look like a retriever!







:rofl:


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL...I still love his ears...floppy or not!


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

Took some more photos today, just had to share them, and YAY we have lift off with both ears today!









Scary stepping stones.









Just having a ball









I got me a grassy tongue!









The most beautiful boy ever.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Congrats!
What a happy, healthy looking youngster!
It just goes to show & prove.......*love, responsibility & proper care*....makes all the difference in the world!
Best wishes,
Robin


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a cute little thing!!! Just adorable, and such a glint of intelligence and mischief in her eyes. So glad she is doing well.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what a cutie !!!!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

brondevenish said:


> He was found on an abandoned property with other pups (they were much bigger than him), the mother is pure GSD and the other male on the property was all GSD. Of course I cant be 100% sure, but I really dont think he is a mix.


Well I can show you a photo of my black GSD Sasha as a pup and they could be twins! Sasha is PB

Man, it's like looking at my pup....My Sasha is very small too, she is about 4 inches smaller than my other GSD Meika, and 30lbs difference.


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

krystyne73 said:


> Well I can show you a photo of my black GSD Sasha as a pup and they could be twins! Sasha is PB
> 
> Man, it's like looking at my pup....My Sasha is very small too, she is about 4 inches smaller than my other GSD Meika, and 30lbs difference.


I would love to see some pics if you have any of her!


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

Well my boy is now 7 months old and is certainly NO dwarf. I think he is on the small side but he is happy and most of all VERY healthy. He has grown in leaps and bounds over the last few months and has turned into a very affectionate goof ball. I have posted a few pictures so you can all see what a huge difference, time, good food and a loving home have made.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

He is gorgeous!! Love his coat! Glad to hear he turned out fine!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Now that is a handsome boy!


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

not bad for a bag of bones someone threw away!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's a beauty!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I am very happy that he has turned out to be a wonderful, healthy, normal puppy!
Congrats!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a gorgeous happy boy!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is gorgeous, and yeppie the biggest dwarf I ever saw )) So glad he's happy and healthy


----------



## Bee (Jun 24, 2011)

What a lovely thread! The miracle of love:wub:


----------



## Rodeo. (Feb 25, 2011)

He's so handsome!


----------



## Sulamk (Jan 30, 2011)

He is a really handsome guy credit to you!


----------

